#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] LOOKUP Help

## scottdog129

Hello all.

I know that I need to use LOOKUP for this function, but Im not sure about how.  I have two sheets (Sheet1 and Sheet2).  Sheet1 has two columns, a blank one (B) and one with numbers in it (c).  Sheet2 has 2 columns, both with numbers, (B) and (C).

What I want is to check the columns on both sheets (C) and, if they match, enter the number in Sheet2(B) in the cell in Sheet1(B).

Your help is greatly appreciated!  :Smilie: 

Scott

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi

With your range B1:C13, try this, in Sheet 1!B1 and copy down.

*=INDEX(Sheet2!$B$1:$B$13,MATCH(C1,Sheet2!$C$1:$C$13,0))*

----------


## scottdog129

And just change C13 to whatever the last cell is?  Ill try it out.  Thanks!

----------


## Fotis1991

..Yes, change c13 & b13 to whatever last cell, is...

----------


## scottdog129

Hm..well they are different amounts.  One page is 29,000 rows and the other, the one with the number that needs to go to Sheet1, is only 5413.

----------


## Fotis1991

..And, so? Where is the problem?

Do you get an error, somewhere?

----------


## scottdog129

Sorry.  I tried it with 5413, the amount of cells in Sheet2 Column B, and got Err:508.

----------


## scottdog129

This is what I put in: * =INDEX(sheet2!$B$1:$B$5413,MATCH(C1,sheet2!$C$1:$C$5413,0))*

----------


## Fotis1991

... :Confused: Would you like to upload a small sample workbook??

----------


## scottdog129

Here is a small sample.  Ive cut/pasted it right out of the workbook Im working in.

sample.xls

----------


## Fotis1991

Let's try with this




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## scottdog129

I put it in the first cell and it returned a #NAME? error.  Not sure if Im doing it right...

----------


## Fotis1991

Did't you see the sample that uploaded for you?

----------


## scottdog129

I sure did.  Looks like it works in the small sample, but I tried cut/pasting the code into the first cell of the actual worksheet and it returned an error.  Do I need to make any adjustments to it before I paste it?

----------


## Fotis1991

...Change all the semi colons( :Wink: in my formula,  to comma(,)

----------


## scottdog129

Did that and received a Err:508 error.

*=IF(ISNA(INDEX(sheet2!$B$1:$B$25,MATCH(C1,sheet2!$C$1:$C$30,0))),"",INDEX(sheet2!$B$1:$B$25,MATCH(C1,sheet2!$C$1:$C$30,0)))*

----------


## Fotis1991

:Confused:  Really sorry... I want to help(Hope that you can see it), but works in my attachement and does not in your real workbook...

Just now, i am not able to advice you something more...

----------


## scottdog129

What if I sent the entire workbook?

----------


## Fotis1991

..If you think so....For me, it's ok.

I have no more time for tonight. I;ll see it tomorrow morning.

----------


## scottdog129

No worries.  I appreciate your help!  Here is the full workbook...

LSC_FOLDINV MC.zip

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi

Scott, take a look at the file. I think it's ok, now.

Hope that helps you. :Smilie: 


Edit: I "cut" some rows, because i couldn't post the file(was too big)

----------


## scottdog129

Looks great!!!  Only questions is how do you apply the formula to the entire column without having to drag down through 29,000 rows?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!

----------


## scottdog129

Nervermind.  I figured it out.  Thank you so much for all your help!  A true life saver!!   :Smilie:

----------

